# cows cows cows drugs drugs drugs



## wizehop (Jul 24, 2010)

People who do drugs now have it so much better than I did back in the day


----------



## shwillyhaaa (Jul 24, 2010)

ahahahaa... this is badass!


----------



## BrittanyTheBananarchist (Jul 24, 2010)

my o my! how drugs can make u sreate such odd an interesting things!


----------



## Mouse (Jul 24, 2010)

Spider cow! Yay


----------

